# Bareboat charters in Brazil



## staszekfc (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to ask you for your opinions/experiences about bareboat chartering in Brazil and necessary experience levels.

I consider myself a reasonably experienced sailor (I had my own 37ft Dufour in Lake Michigan and two years ago I chartered a 36ft beneteau at the BVI which was great). However I have no real blue water experience and as I plan to bring my family along I'm not looking for too exciting conditions. As I cannot find a lot of information on Brazil as a charter destination I wonder if it is a good idea to go there.

Reason I look at Brazil as destination is that I recently moved to Buenos Aires (yes I had to sell my boat ...) and Brazil is the closest destination where I expect to have nice weather during the coming months.

What do you think? Is Brazil a good idea or should I fly a couple of hours more and head to the BVI again?

Thanks for your help!

Staszek


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Staszec,

Try googling "charter, Angra" and you'll get a list of charter companies that operate out of Angra dos Reis in the state of Rio. This area, which covers Paraty, Angra dos Reis and Ilha Grande is a great place to charter, with hundreds of small islands, sheltered waters and beautiful beaches. There are many places to go, great food and nice people. Just be aware that Brazil is not a cheap destination. I can't recommend any charter company, but if you want I can ask around to get a recommendation. I keep my boat in Ubatuba, which is not too far from Angra. We are heading into fall in the southeast of Brazil right now, but the water temp last weekend in Ubatuba was 27C/80F and the day temps over 30C!

Abrazo.


----------



## adanguy (Apr 21, 2011)

its better you check online..there are private charters available for that .


----------



## staszekfc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback!

I will check online and see what I can find about Angra dos Reis.

The weather description sounds tempting...especially now we are moving slowly away from the summer weather here in BA.

Thanks again.


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Staszec, you could try this company:

Delta Yacht Charter - Aluguel de Veleiros, Barcos, O melhor de Angra dos Reis! Venha Velejar conosco! - Nossos Veleiros

They use newer yachts like the Delta 36, which is a nice boat. I suspect the charter companies here will be pretty pricey compared to the Caribbean. You might also check out private yachts for charter here (try the "mercadolivre" site). The winter here starts soon as well, though nothing like the winter in BA! If you've never been sailing here, you're in for a real treat. Sailing distances are short and there are plenty of islands and calm anchorages in the Angra/Ilha Grande area.

If you need any help, just let me know.

Saludos!


----------



## Agustin (Mar 4, 2010)

Staszec,
Welcome to Argentina!
I have chartered a sailboat in Angra, and it was great!.
We went only one week, so we could only go to Isla Grande and the islands near by. To go to Para Ti we would have need another week.
It is a great place, I recomend you to go. 
We went in march, last year, and we would have need 2 or 3 degrees more of heat, jajaja.
You should be checking the weather and choose the departure time according to that.
It rains a lot up there.
To start checking some boats, here goes some pages.
www angrasail.com.br
we rented the boat to Ricardo, the owner of this vessels.
He is a great person, all worked out perfect, and he arranges a taxi to pick you up at the airport in Rio, then takes you to the supermarket, and then to Ricardo´s house where he has the boats.
They are not fancy boats like beneteaus, but they are cheaper. 
Another pages
www angracharterboats.com 
the delta yacht charter that Copacabana recomended you
and you should check more that comes googling on line.
Good luck!!
Agustin


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me apologize for reviving a somewhat aged thread. 

A sailing friend of mine had the idea of chartering a sailing yacht (12 - 16 m/39 - 50 ft) for the 2016 Olympics. I wonder whether the Olympics will have much effect on the price of yacht charters out of Angra dois Reis or the Rio area. 

Some of us speak adequate Spanish, but lack Portugese. We have a variety of sailing backgrounds and some of us have chartered as well as owned our own boats. 

Obrigado,
Pat


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Pat, I'm not exactly sure what your question is except the part about yacht charter prices going up at the time of the olympics. I would bet that they will (and they are already very expensive here). If your plan is to stay on the boat in Rio and catch some of the olympic events then I think your biggest problem will be finding a place to keep your charter boat in Rio or Niteroi. There are precious few slips or moorings to rent in Rio as it is and you can bet that during the olympics a lot of Brazilians will want to keep their boat in Rio for the games, myself included. I think you'd have to book so far in advance to get a slip for the olympics, and I'd hate to think of what they'll charge you. Another possibility is chartering close to Rio and bussing into the city for the days you want to catch an event. Buzios is not too far and has nice sailing. Good luck.


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, Copacabana, very much for your advice. Finding a marina slip, mooring, or secure anchorage near Rio during the Olympic seems to be a larger challenge than I realized. Perhaps I should visit some time well before the Olympics to see just what might be available or what the limitations are. 

I would venture to guess that the best way to get a slip is to charter a boat locally, and use its home slip as a base. The disadvantage is that there might be limited choice of available boats. 

A variant might be to find out whether a boat or property owner in Rio might be willing to charter a boat or rent a slip, mooring, or water front space. That would perhaps work better if I were able to meet sailors and boat owners in the area well before the Olympics. Perhaps someone in Rio who does not want to attend the Olympics might find it appealing to take a cruise for a week or two, and would be willing to sublet a marina slip or mooring. I am also a member of a couple of yacht and sailing clubs in the USA, so it might be possible to establish reciprocity.

Another option is to charter somewhere nearby such as Angra, and commute via public transport to Rio. That might or might not be practical... I don't know how good transportation links are in the area, and whether they function at convenient times. 

Suas opiniões e informações são muito valorizados.
Obrigado pelo conselho, 
Pat


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Pat, I'm not aware of any charter outfits in the city of Rio, although there are day charter boats there with the skipper on board. I really think you'll have trouble finding a slip or mooring in Rio. There really aren't a lot of places to keep a boat there and anchoring out just isn't done in the city. You can check the rates at Marina da Glória and see if they have space for the period of the olympics. Have a look in Niteroi as well. Angra has bareboat charters, but it's not that close to Rio. The bus along the coast from Angra to Rio, while scenic, takes hours. If you are planning on going to events in Rio and returning to sleep in Angra I think it's a bit too far. Buzios is closer to Rio and also very nice. I'm not really sure if there are bareboat charters there, but I can try to find out for you. 

I'm still not sure of what you're looking for exactly. Do you want to charter to avoid staying in a hotel? I think the hotel route will be cheaper and you can always extend your stay and charter in the Angra-Ilha Grande-Paraty region before or after the games. It's really a beautiful area to cruise in. Boa sorte!

Abraço!


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Again, thank you, Copacabana; obrigado.

Famous words: "It seemed to be a good idea at the time."
A friend of mine, Larry, who is a sailor and who once was a pole vault athlete, who still has many friends in the world of track and field, thought that it would be fun to charter a boat during the Rio Olympics. His idea was that we could combine some cruising and exploring the Emerald Coast with perhaps some racing as well as have a place to stay and to entertain people during the Olympics. (Larry owns a 9M Etchells open keelboat.) 

Also, by chartering a boat, perhaps we would have some sort of opportunity to avoid a conventional packaged, processed, standardized tourist environment and be able to get a bit off the beaten path and meet Brazilian sailors and people in a more congenial and relaxed atmosphere. 

Larry was not aware of the limited charter and marina infrastructure in Rio. Perhaps it would prove more practical to find more conventional lodgings (hotel, bed and breakfast, et cetera) during the Games and do a more conventional charter before or afterward. 

However, this is still a good time to explore and learn what might be possible. Perhaps some marina or club is considering a way to expand its ability to host visiting boats by the time of the Olympics or perhaps some other opportunity will appear. Other people may have good ideas, too. 

Obrigado novamente por sua bondade, e abraços boas de volta para você.
Pat
Santana 20 no. 475 "Ghost" (Fantasma), Hobie 33 "Bruja" (Bruxa)


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Pat, you might want to check with the Iate Clube do Rio de Janeiro (ICRJ) to see if they have a reciprocity agreement.

Iate Clube do Rio de Janeiro

You might get 3 days that way. The problem here is that the number of yachts (especially big motor yachts) is growing so rapidly that marinas and clubs can't keep up with the demand. Problems of a booming economy and too much money! 

I still think it will be hard to stay in Rio on a boat during the olympics, but nothing is impossible. If you want to avoid the tourist hotel thing there is also the possibility of a homestay in Rio or renting an apartment on a weekly basis. There is (and will be) a shortage of hotel rooms in Rio so these have become common solutions to the problem. Renting an apartment will let you entertain as you mentioned you'd like to do. But do charter in Angra before or after. You'll love it. It will be winter and the days are not too hot and the weather is generally sunny, dry and very pleasant. Both Ilha Grande and Paraty are well worth the visit.

Se precisar de alguma coisa, é só falar. Abraço!


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you a member of any of these clubs?

Internacionais


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

I am not a member of one of the clubs in ICRJ's list, although I've visited the California Yacht Club and one of my clubs has reciprocity arrangements with it and most of the other clubs in California. It might be possible to have our club's secretary establish reciprocity with the ICRJ. 

However, your suggestions about home stays and apartments for the actual Olympics, may make more sense and work out for the best. That could be combined with an Angra charter before or after Rio. And it might just be a good idea for me to visit the Rio area well before 2016 to explore the options. 

Again, many thanks, 
Pat


----------

